# Opera Fantasie.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Going to upload images of my preliminary sketches & drafts here before I work on the full score and composition. Also managed to order some big 26 stave scorepads so I can notate all the instruments I will need for such a large scale work (in 1 movement).

And if no one saw my post where I mentioned the Opera Fantasie I wanted to compose, and what a Opera Fantasie is:

It is a art form in which music and singers come together hence the "Opera", but as for the "Fantasie", the piece will be written in the same sort of free form, in that there will be no strict "story" in the sense of a "script / libretto".. but a journey through the use of music and singing to express things and ideas outside of music from (love, pain, suffering) through singing for example.. and the music to express places such as (the night, nocturnes, dawn, rise of the sun) and ect. 

There will be no libretto as I mentioned, as the music carrys the story, (which you will understand through the instrumental music and your imagination) when there reaches the point where it is needed, the singers will sing, and the text will be what fits the story, what I feel and what I am to express.

Hope thats enough to go on as a description, and sorry for all these incoherent posts.. as I have been having difficulty deciding on which individual composition to put all my effort in to working on.

I think this Opera Fantasie is what I really want to do though for now.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Also a small note: I don't have a name for this composition as of yet, will depend on the material of the piece really.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Also a small note: I don't have a name for this composition as of yet, will depend on the material of the piece really.


Perhaps one of us comes up with tips


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Decided on the title for the work.

Mein Leben, mein Kampf.
(My life, my struggle).

Why german? Because I am trying to learn many languages - although not fluently.. italian, french german are just a few.. since there are many music terms in all of these languages that I need to know.

Sketches incoming very soon.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Uploading just 1 image of a many sketches. Just teasing everyone for now, got plenty of work to do so better get back to composing and sketching.

(Testing new method of uploading images, as the websites default one gives me errors).
https://s22.postimg.org/px632h2vl/IMG_0888_1.jpg


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jamie, there's another one which may work very well for you (if you learn right off the bat to avoid the public-posting option) Imgur.

You can get a direct jpg link on there and then you add it here with the pictures option (you just add the retrieve locally option) :tiphat:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Jamie, there's another one which may work very well for you (if you learn right off the bat to avoid the public-posting option) Imgur.
> 
> You can get a direct jpg link on there and then you add it here with the pictures option (you just add the retrieve locally option) :tiphat:


Thanks for the advice, may use it next time


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Uploading just 1 image of a many sketches. Just teasing everyone for now, got plenty of work to do so better get back to composing and sketching.
> 
> (Testing new method of uploading images, as the websites default one gives me errors).
> https://s22.postimg.org/px632h2vl/IMG_0888_1.jpg


Good to see you started, St gave you good advice, I uses both and it works well.
( You can always P.M me for posting pic questions)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is also this site I have been using since Photobucket got persnickety:
https://postimages.org/

But I don't think you can pull up any account, so save a copy of every link you put up on postimage.org so you can access it later.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Florestan said:


> There is also this site I have been using since Photobucket got persnickety:
> https://postimages.org/
> 
> But I don't think you can pull up any account, so save a copy of every link you put up on postimage.org so you can access it later.


That's the one I used, was quick and easy, so will probally use it again.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

JamieHoldham said:


> Decided on the title for the work.
> 
> Mein Leben, mein Kampf.
> (My life, my struggle).
> ...


I'm curious why you haven't yet written in English despite ( I assume ) it being your native language. It is no secret that librettos are more difficult to create due to the vowels being very different from traditional Latin origins.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> I'm curious why you haven't yet written in English despite ( I assume ) it being your native language. It is no secret that librettos are more difficult to create due to the vowels being very different from traditional Latin origins.


The libretto is in English, however tempo markings and (maybe) instrumentation will be in German.. or italian / french.

I know other languages well as far as music terms go, but certainly not fluently enough to write a entire libretto in another language.. yet


----------

